# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  زیست شناسی یا زیست شناسی سلولی و مولکولی ؟؟؟تهران ؟؟؟

## Taha19

سلام دوستان من درصدام اینجوریه ....منطقه سه هسم...
ادبیات :Yahoo (65): 58
عربی :Yahoo (21): 14
دینی 40
زبان20
ریاضی22
زیست شناسی48
فیزیک27
شیمی32

به نظرتون زیست شناسی سلولی و مولکولی خوبه یا زیست شناسی؟؟؟
میخواسم برم تهران بخونم رشته های پزشکی و پیراپزشکی نشد ...به نظرتون کدوم یک از نظر رتبه وطرفدار داشتن و به طور کلی بهتر هسش؟؟؟
لطفا کمک کنین منتظر نظرات عزیزان هسممممممممممممممممممممممم  ممممممممممممم :Yahoo (117):  :Yahoo (117):  :Yahoo (117):  :Yahoo (117):  :Yahoo (117):

----------


## Taha19

up

----------


## Taha19

Up

----------


## -AMiN-

*اگه درامد منظورته که رشته های علوم پایه اصلا تعریفی نداره تو ایران*

----------


## ZAPATA

> سلام دوستان من درصدام اینجوریه ....منطقه سه هسم...
> ادبیات58
> عربی14
> دینی 40
> زبان20
> ریاضی22
> زیست شناسی48
> فیزیک27
> شیمی32
> ...


مسلمن سلولی مولکولی ..... :::

----------


## mehrab98

> مسلمن سلولی مولکولی ..... :::


به به چ عجب ماشما رو دیدیم.
چ کردی؟

----------


## Immunology

هیچکدوم.من ارشد علوم آزمایشگاهی هستم بیکارم دیگه حساب کن زیست اوضاعش هزار برابر داغونتره.بهتره دنبال کار صنعتی چیزی بری تا بری زیست.

----------

